# Tarpon Alert, 23 February



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This will be brief and to the point. The giant tarpon are up inside the interior of the Everglades in Whitewater Bay out of Flamingo... and the small tarpon are around the bridges now every night in Biscayne Bay.

Yesterday Kyle Savage from Alabama released his first tarpon on fly in Whitewater and it was every bit of 100lbs. It was part of a large group of fish laid up in an out of the way portion of the big bay in fairly cool water early in the morning. Water temps were still not quite 70 degrees (which might explain why a lot of other anglers didn't hook up yesterday... there were fish from the coast all the way back into the interior but no one had any success that I was able to find out about). We had lots of shots at fish from less than three feet of water out into about five feet, some so close to the boat that I could have touched one with my pushpole... The big fish have been showing up now off and on for a few weeks but the best any of my anglers could do is jump one or two until yesterday. If the weather holds the big fish situation should just get better and better. I think many have heard already since I'm starting to see a few very well known anglers at the ramp each day (I'm expecting film crews to go with them in the next week or two, at least that's what usually happens when the big fish finally show up in numbers...). Late winter/early spring Everglades tarpon - big fish in shallow water before they show up down towards the Keys...

I only have one photo from yesterday (I was busy) but my angler's wife got one or two that were pretty special, I'll add them when they come. Here's a pic of the fly we're using along with the one action shot








the Tarpon Snake, just a bit bigger than most tarpon flies....








as usual the big fish make large holes in the water....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hum and I was thinking of taking Declan shark fishing out front on Saturday... may change my plans now. Would love to hook him up on a fish 2-3 X his weight.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hold onto his belt... he can do it!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

thx Capt. great report as always!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Every time I close my eyes I am picturing all the poons from last year. Can't wait till they get here in west central!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Finally got a better pic of that tarpon.... Once or twice I thought it was coming in the boat with us....


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Excellent report as always. Nothing beats a laid up fish.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That newest pic really get the blood pumping! Nice report.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

i camped out there in the glades with my buddy for 3 days back in Jan. Found some nice grouper holes and nice mangrove but now im ready to go back out there for some legit poonssss


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Saw some BIG fish in the rivers very close to the Gulf. They were all in slick water hiding from the wind, and were always where you found spanish mackeral. Thiese fish had 1ft wide backs. To give you an idea on their size, the first one I saw I thought it was a dolphin until I saw it's tail.


----------

